# USB Problem



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

so i dont know why but now when i plug in my phone to my usb on my comp my DX comes up as a CD drive and idk why ive tried to uninstall the drivers and ive tried restarting both but nothing works.. any ideas?


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

Assuming you are using windows, I would try changing the drive letter associated with USB mass storage on your phone. Control panel, administration tools, computer management, disk management (I think)... Could be way off base but I have seen weird things happen when a USB drive Steels the drive letter of a network drive (just a thought)


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

idk if thats it.. its just weird it installs everything normal but makes it a disc drive .. its never done this before ever actually


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

my MTP USB device driver failed every time


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

What happens when you try to open the drive?


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

nothing it doesnt do anything its empty like when you dont have a cd in the cd tray


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

http://androidforums.com/incredible-tips-tricks/305261-sd-card-shows-up-cd-drive-fixed.html

check that out, hope it helps...


----------

